# Haunting organ music...with artistic flair.



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thought I would post this link up...the artist is envisioning a post apocalyptic world with very few people left. The photos are interesting to view. The accompanying music in the first (top) video might be interesting in a haunt or maybe in a resample / mix.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-apocalyptic-images-worlds-major-cities.html

To break it down a bit...(I'm not a musician, so sorry if I use a wrong term)

Monotone Intro to 0:50
Haunting Organ to 2:10
Chanting to 4:00
Organ to 4:45
Wind, footsteps / heartbeat to 5:15
Solo Cello? to 5:40
Other strings join in after and mostly to the end


----------

